# Cd-Rom Oberfläche / Layout



## Lukas (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Oberfläche für eine CD rom anfertigen, wie mache ich das? flash, photoshop, freehand?

Ich habe keine Anhnung wie man das angehen soll, kann mir bitte ein paar Tipps geben, wie man das am besten angeht?

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Consti (11. Juni 2004)

Wie meinst du das? Eine Oberfläche für eine CD? Meinst du einen Aufkleber, den du auf die CD klebst?

Also am besten benutzt dafür spezlelle Tools. Von DataBecker zb gibts Pakete, da ist so ein Klebeetikett drauf (wenn du ein gutes Set kaufst sogar ein Werkezug, mit dem du den Aufkleber genau auf die mitte bekommst (um Umwuchten zu vermeiden)) und es liegt auch immer ein Programm dabei, mit dem du das Etikett erstellen kannst.

Falls du so ein Set nich kaufen möchtest, würde ich dir PS empfehlene. Einfach Maße raussuchen und dann loslegen - nur mit dem Druck wirds schwierig, weil wenn du Ektiketten nuetzt, es schwierig sein wird, das Bild genau auf das Etikett zu drucken!


----------



## Lukas (11. Juni 2004)

Hi,

nein ich meine kein Dessign für die hülle, sondern das programm für die cd.. eine präsentation z.b.

was benutzt man dafür am besten, wenn ich eine präsentation machen möchte... quasi son menu usw....

gruß

Lukas


----------



## thoru (11. Juni 2004)

man siehr klarer was der Lukas möchte...

hierzu ein paar kleine Programmtips:
- Flash
- Director
- Authorware



cu
thoru


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Juni 2004)

Ich mache sowas auch immer mit Flash.
Ist denke ich am Einfachsten und Schönsten und bietet sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ein sehr einfach und doch sehr komplexes Programm mit dem man seeehr viel Umsetzten kann (dank integrierter Scriptsprache) leider nur für PC (auch die compilierte Cd-Oberfläche läst sich nur auf dem PC ausführen) ist MultimediaBuilder.
Auf dem dazugehörigen Forum wird einem auch geholfen, natürlich nur in Englisch  .
Ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative zu den Profi-Programmen.

Viele Grüße.


----------

